# Thomas Adams - the works



## Reena Wilms (Apr 21, 2004)

I saw on solid ground that they sell these works for $39,95. Is it worthy to buy,and how are his works ? With which puritan can you compare Thomas Adams ?

Ralph


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 22, 2004)

I have them. I honestly haven't read them that much yet. But they look good so far.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a biography and bibliography for Thomas Adams.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 8, 2006)

Adams is quite good, and the price is very very good also. I paid over $100 for my copy of the 19th century reprint years ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

He was called the "prose Shakespeare of the Puritan theologians."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

_The sermons of Thomas Adams, the Shakespeare of Puritan theologians; a selection edited by John Brown_ (1909)


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you provide the link for this? I just searched Solid Ground and don't see his works. I do see a commentary by him on 2 Peter though.



Reena Wilms said:


> I saw on solid ground that they sell these works for $39,95. Is it worthy to buy,and how are his works ? With which puritan can you compare Thomas Adams ?
> 
> Ralph


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

SGCB still says they aim to publish Thomas Adams on 2 Peter later this year. I'm not sure about his Works.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> SGCB still says they aim to publish Thomas Adams on 2 Peter later this year. I'm not sure about his Works.



I've asked several times about this reprint, which I will buy as soon as
it's printed, but I've never heard an answer about when they think 
it'll be printed. If the rate is the same as the Ussher work, I think we 
still have about 18 months to wait.

The Works of Adams, though, is very good reading, and for $40 you are getting a LOT of meat for your dollar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I've asked several times about this reprint, which I will buy as soon as
> it's printed, but I've never heard an answer about when they think
> it'll be printed. If the rate is the same as the Ussher work, I think we
> still have about 18 months to wait.
> ...



You might be right, Todd. On the cover of Ussher's work, though, they wrote that they "hope" to release Adams on 2 Peter in 2007, so hopefully they will stick to that. I look forward to getting it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2007)

Thomas Adam's exposition of 2 Peter is available online here.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thomas Adam's exposition of 2 Peter is available online here.



I am stunned. *900 pages* on the Book of 2Peter???

I 
I ought to 
Further evidence that maybe I should keep my mouth shut for several years before I hurt myself thinking I know something.

Maybe with oodles of and no sleep...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 15, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas Adam's exposition of 2 Peter is available online here.
> ...



Heh... I've got a copy on pre-order from SGCB.

Which is more impressive? 900 pages on 2 Peter or 360 on Jude?  (I have that one, too - great stuff from William Jenkyn)


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 15, 2007)

Adams has a sharply rhetorical edge to him. He has been described as racy (in the older definition, not the newer definition!). By the way, in case it isn't clear in the minds of folk here: the three volume works of Adams does not include his commentary on 2 Peter. I have the Tanski publications edition, which is quite nice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2007)

Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, p. 14:



> * _*A Commentary on the Second Epistle General of St. Peter*_ (SDG; 899 pages; 1990). In 1633, Adams published an extensive commentary on the Second Epistle of Peter. It was never included in any edition of his works. However, the 900 pages of double-columned print was edited by James Sherman and printed in London in 1839. The work is exegetically reliable and stylistically adept. Much useful theological knowledge is conveyed in striking phrases. Spurgeon commented that this book was the best Puritan commentary printed under James Sherman's editorship. It is "full of quaintness, holy wit, bright thought, and deep instruction; we know of no richer and racier reading," Spurgeon said.
> 
> For example, on 2 Peter 3:9 ("The Lord is not slack concerning his promise"), Adams writes, "Another cause of the Lord's seeming slackness to deliver us for the present, is our slackness to praise him for deliverances past. Unthankfulness; this is the witch, the sorceress, whose drowsy enchantments have made us even forget God himself. If we forget him, can he be blamed for slackness to remember us?" (p. 688).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > I've asked several times about this reprint, which I will buy as soon as
> ...



Note: The SGCB website nows says: "EXPECTED PUBLICATION DATE IS LATE SPRING 2008."


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



Wow, they are annoyingly slow... 



I also had inquired about Gouge's work on the Ten Commandments, which was supposed to come in late last year also, but haven't heard any response to repeated queries...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Yes, I feel the same way! I'll refrain from saying more. 

I had not heard about plans to republish Gouge on the Decalogue, but that would be something to look forward to. I hope they make it a priority. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2008)

I found an 1863 review of the 1862 Nichols edition of Adams' commentary on 2 Peter.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys I have a copy of the original Nichol series Adams' commentary on 2 Peter for sale at £85 plus post and packaging. Any takers? The book has had new covers at some stage, but the contents appear to be all in tact and the binding is tight. Nice copy.

Spurgeon wrote about this work:

"Full of quaintnesses, holy wit, bright thought, and deep instruction. We like Adams better in commenting than in preaching. His great work is quite by itself, and in its own way remains unrivalled. We know no richer and racier reading."

Only one copy in stock and it will be first come, first serve. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2008)

{sigh} That looks like a good deal. I am in the processing of obtaining the SDG edition at the moment, so I must pass. But anyone would be blessed to take advantage of your offer.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> {sigh} That looks like a good deal. I am in the processing of obtaining the SDG edition at the moment, so I must pass. But anyone would be blessed to take advantage of your offer.



Andrew

if you are ever looking for a particular title we have a stock of some 60,000volumes in stock. Just PM me- we might just have it in stock! We do have quite a few original Nichol series puritan sets in stock.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2008)

Zadok said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > {sigh} That looks like a good deal. I am in the processing of obtaining the SDG edition at the moment, so I must pass. But anyone would be blessed to take advantage of your offer.
> ...



PM on the way!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2008)

I snagged the SDG edition today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2008)

Thomas Adams Puritan Shakespeare


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2008)

Update from SGCB:



> THE WORKS OF THOMAS ADAMS
> Nearly 70% Off Three Volume Hardcover Set
> 
> We just discovered today that we have access to just over 100 sets of The Works of Thomas Adams, and we are offering this smyth-sewn hardcover set whiuch comes in its own box for just $39.95. This rare set is found on Amazon used for at least $84.99 and with a List Price of $125.00 we are delighted to offer this set $85.00 below the list price and $45.00 below the Amazon price.
> ...



SGCB | Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 2, 2008)

The Works of Thomas Adams are available at RHB for $42.00.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Update from SGCB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it's $43.95 from sgbc. RHB wins!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2008)

The SGCB edition of Adams on 2 Peter is supposed to be coming out soon...


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes. I just confirmed that today. I was in the Solid Ground bookstore today (in Birmingham, Alabama) and they said it should be any day now...

Btw, they were very nice people! I even bought a bunch of books (of course). Small store, but packed with great books. 
It's funny, I can walk into one of those huge run-of-the-mill Christian bookstores and not find a single book to buy, yet I walk into this tiny little store and find that I have to hold myself back from buying too much. Also, they give you 50% off SGCB books if you buy them in the store!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2008)

October 31st, I think...

SGCB | COMMENTARY UPON THE SECOND EPISTLE OF Peter by Thomas Adams, with a New Introduction by Dr. Joel Beeke


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 4, 2008)

Adams on 2 Peter is now available to ship at SGCB: SGCB | COMMENTARY UPON THE SECOND EPISTLE OF Peter


----------

